
High Frequency Trading/HFT in JavaScript - logotype
https://github.com/logotype/fixparser
======
logotype
Decoding performance is roughly 13 microseconds on a relatively slow 2013 MBA.
Other features which will be added is websocket streams, encoder and further
performance optimizations.

